# 2014 Cruze 2.0 Diesel Low Oil Pressure message.



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

sensor is firewall side above engine oil cooler outlet tube.








the pump is behind the crankshaft sprocket


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

What was the message?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a look for some small things too.... how is your engine operating at idle speed? Are there any shorts in any electrical wires/connectors that you could possibly see ? Or it could also be just a faulty oil pressure sender.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Stop driving it immediately. Read about about the oil pickup seal. Oil Pump Pick Up Seal

Replace GM part with this: Vauxhall Insignia , Astra 2.0 CDTI Oil Pump Sump Seal / oil pick up seal | eBay

I replaced it pre-emptively about 12K miles ago and no issues, quality aftermarket solution to a poor design by GM.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Try this. It worked for me. It softens up the rubber.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CPL8WY8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Pulled from service data for the US 2014-15 CTD if anyone cares..

The oil pressure at idle speed should be greater than 130 kPa (18.9 psi).
The oil pressure between 1500-2500 rpm should be 196-228 kPa (28.4-33.1 psi).
The oil pressure between 3000-4500 rpm should be 244-420 kPa (35.4-60.9 psi).

If anyone knows, I'm seeing conflicting information about torque spec for the oil pressure sensor.

I'm seeing With Stop/Start 26lb ft and w/o Stop/Start 15lb ft. I'm not sure why both would be listed if this car does not have a stop/start option.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

BDCCruze said:


> Pulled from service data if anyone cares..
> 
> The oil pressure at idle speed should be greater than 130 kPa (18.9 psi).
> The oil pressure between 1500-2500 rpm should be 196-228 kPa (28.4-33.1 psi).
> ...


The 2.0L diesel engine is available in many different vehicles across the globe. Including applications with S/S. I used to work as an application engineer for the engine in the Jeep Cherokee (KL platform) in Europe, and it had S/S. The whole engine was designed by Fiat/VM. Minor tweeks are made application to application to make the engine fit. General architectural bits are basically unchanged. I would say use 15lb ft.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NUMBER2 said:


> The 2.0L diesel engine is available in many different vehicles across the globe. Including applications with S/S. I used to work as an application engineer for the engine in the Jeep Cherokee (KL platform) in Europe, and it had S/S. The whole engine was designed by Fiat/VM. Minor tweeks are made application to application to make the engine fit. General architectural bits are basically unchanged. I would say use 15lb ft.


I remember being briefly on the KL (in the body side) and there were discussions about implementing that very engine in the US, and their concern was how to package the DEF tank with a muffler...and I very loudly questioned "...Why?", knowing full well it was not necessary because...obvious reasons.

I also took home a Lancia version of the RT (Grand Caravan/Town & Country) with the 2.8L VM diesel (same as used in the Colorado - albeit with slightly less torque) and that thing was a blast - would absolutely annihilate the front tires from a roll.


----------

